# Best concentration faces?



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

I caught a good picture of Remi's 'concentration face' today- the ones they make when all they're thinking about is getting that bumper/duck/whatever, and have no idea they look pretty goofy. 











Anyone else have any good ones to share?

-Lauren


----------



## HaftaHunt (Mar 1, 2011)

This was my first day with my new camera. I love this pic!!

HaftaHunt


----------



## HaftaHunt (Mar 1, 2011)

I like this one too!!


HaftaHunt


----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Best I have so far.


----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the chocolates in this thread so far.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a few i have.

looking through the neting on the back of the blind 










training in the dog blind










at a informal trial


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Pasta last year on our first SH leg. 










Pattie


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Good thing Mark Atwater has a really fast camera.


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe this would cover the topic:


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Skinnydipper- I saw your pup and thought "I've seen that look before!" lol


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I really rewarded for effort.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

My guy LOVES the Retrieve-R-Trainer and if he is off goofing and I break it out, he immediately hits a sit and gets this look. If I make him wait too long before I shoot it, sometimes he will go down on his belly in full stalk mode. Of course after I shoot it he has to wait to get the release and that just increases the intensity. In several of these he is waiting for the shot, in the others he is waiting for the release.

Tech info: All images Canon 30D
1st image: Canon 70-200mm F:2.8 @ 200mm 1/250 sec @ F:4.5 iso 200
next 3 images: Canon 600mm F:4 1/1600 sec @ F:10 iso 400
last image: Canon 600mm F:4 1/2500 sec @ F:5.6 iso 400


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

HPL said:


> My guy LOVES the Retrieve-R-Trainer...


WOW!!!! He looks like he is shaking off a curve ball sign from a catcher! I bet he has a heck of a fast ball!


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Brian Urban said:


> WOW!!!! He looks like he is shaking off a curve ball sign from a catcher! I bet he has a heck of a fast ball!


:lol: Looking for the slider.


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

bamaflinger said:


> :lol: Looking for the slider.



:grin: That's hilarious. Yeah, I agree. In keeping with the theme, and to borrow a quote from one of my favorite movies..but watch out for in your ear! :grin:


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Maxi....












Woody....












Angel.....


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Bella










Deuce(@ 12 weeks)










Deuce( watching some brant stool in)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's roll.......










RK


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Some of you folks have some talent and/or nice photo equpiment  Keep the pics comming enjoy looking.


----------



## Jason Myers (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a few of Kimber


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

-
-
as a youngster.....


















all grown up.....









Here it is boss......









Coveyrise64


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

here are few pics from my collection (canon eos 50d)

View attachment 6747


View attachment 6748


View attachment 6749


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

.
.
.
.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## John McKellop (May 11, 2011)

Indy at work.....


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Click on pics to see enlarged.


Bodie


Drake


Sugar


Dazey


Katie


My Dogs with my neighbor


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

My Dogs with my neighbor[/QUOTE]
This shot should be captioned "Class, may I have your attention please?"


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

RJW said:


> [/IMG]


The ones with the carp crack me up. Maybe you could get on the TV show about hillbilly hand fishing.


----------



## pixiebee (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I love it, they all know exactly what they want - THE BIRD


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's another chocolate for the collection. He's looking for cats across the street, although he knows he can't go chase them...but I know he wants to.


----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

willson said:


>


That is hilarious.


----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

El Matavenados said:


> Here's another chocolate for the collection. He's looking for cats across the street, although he knows he can't go chase them...but I know he wants to.


"Stoopid Cats"


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

This is his "hurry up and kick the soccer ball already" face.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

HPL said:


> The ones with the carp crack me up. Maybe you could get on the TV show about hillbilly hand fishing.


 

LOL, that is a thought. Trust me it was even funnier in person watching him. How he got into that "fishing", the vet told me absolutely no more roading him due to him getting arthritis at 10yrs old in one of his elbows. She said swim him to his hearts content. Well, he was old enough to "know better" so I didn't see any harm in letting him swim chasing the carp(which we have a healthy abundance of in this area). He would be out there swimming for hours on end just having a good ol' time. I have a couple of short film clips of him catching them in the air as they are jumping within his grasp. He absolutely loved it. I have pics of him sitting on the river bank just waiting and watching for them. Just to funny.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)




----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

Love this thread!


----------



## Jason Myers (Mar 13, 2011)

willson said:


>


Love this shot!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

willson said:


>


That is unbelievable concentration...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

John McKellop said:


> Indy at work.....


Indie looks so calm while he charges at mach two for the bird... Great shot with the background and reflection of the dog in the water.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

This is Jolor's Rejuvenator MH "Sparkle", dob: 4/5/08


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Great photos! 
Here's my contribution; this is the Panda at her first tower shoot, a big one (600 birds). She was one of about a half dozen pick up dogs but thought every bird that tumbled from the sky was hers.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


>


LOL!!! "I know it's a government conspiracy. I just have to figure out which one."


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

When that lip gets caught and he doesn't adjust it, I know he's "tuned in!"










Both of these were actually "glamor shots" after he earned his HRCH title in 2008, but I thought this one showed some concentration, too!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## bamaflinger (Jan 16, 2012)

J. Walker said:


> LOL!!! "I know it's a government conspiracy. I just have to figure out which one."



I really miss that show.


----------



## Jason Myers (Mar 13, 2011)

RJW said:


>


Brrr!! A little icy out there?


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Rambo and me waiting to run last leg for HR title.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Jason Myers said:


> Brrr!! A little icy out there?


 
Lord was it ever. I am not a bit afraid to admit it, he was taking it much better than I was.... It was a frigid day, to say the least. He was tireless and never missed a beat, bless his heart. He was the first one in the truck and I turned the heat on for him while I was putting stuff away and tying the boat down. When I got into the truck to take off, there was a crippled goose standing in front of the truck with a busted wing. That is what had his attention. Everytime I see that pic it sends shivers up and down my spine....lol


----------



## DOG MAGNET (Feb 22, 2011)

Clipped wing pigeons are quite interesting.


----------



## Silverback (Feb 2, 2010)

_"I have an extra pair of gloves you can borrow mine"_...










Now the serious side...


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Boss ignoring a pup








Voodoo (in yellow collar) locked on one mark and Boss on another








Maxx watching ducks in Illinois


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

This one is HARD for me to post.....mr Intensity himself HRCH Black Diamond Billy The Kid







(RIP)










Billy and Maxx at a tower shoot...


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Elliott's Amazing "Grace" MH waitin' her turn at the line.

Wally
.


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a picture of Sassy concentrating on sleeping. 

She was tired. 

Today, she encountered her first thorn thicket and went in totally on her own to investigate. As I stood in a corn field, she decided that the thicket was the place to be and pushed through it without a word from me. (Maybe some pheasant hunting genes made her do it?) That was right after she decided to go for a short swim in a shallow pond. That's a big day for a 10 week old pup!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

little guy watching marks at a FT










Libby On the way to a puppy mark..










Sophie on the way to a mark through running water










Cooper hurrying back with the go bird


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Decided to erase


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

..............


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Todd Caswell said:


> little guy watching marks at a FT
> 
> 
> Libby On the way to a puppy mark..
> ...


Howdy Todd!
I was wondering when you would show up on this thread. Nice shots as always! Care to share tech info?

HPL


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

fowl hunter said:


> Decided to erase


Oh no! What was it?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Goose was maybe 10 weeks here-his first pigeon. He's 14 now


----------



## Brian Urban (Jan 17, 2012)

Todd Caswell said:


> Sophie on the way to a mark through running water


Sophie has major 'tude! I love that picture!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Look at those eyes*!!*:shock:
(his, not mine)

He is insane...........


*RK*


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## jerry109999 (Jan 10, 2012)

Training pic









Here he is working a Gadwall at distance(100yrds) and you can see the duck on the left of him.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden (Mar 27, 2011)

Swim by.









Turn and burn.


















Sorry for the flood I just got all of my pics up on Photobucket... enjoy!


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is my contribution. Our very first AKC junior pass.


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry! Just figured out how to add pictures with photobucket. This is fun. Here are some from OBX last summer. He loves the water.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

This is the best concentration face. Can't really see it, but you know damn well it's there. 

Honnold's ascent of Sentinel at Yosemite (unreal)


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## arklahunter (Oct 7, 2011)

Notice the toad


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, I'll play

Tag:


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Mark Atwater's photo's at the grand (I believe) are the most intense 'concentration' faces you'll ever see....

A lot may joke about concentration but when he captures them from the wingers aspect he gets them good.

You'll have to click to see it but this is one that I'd consider one of the *best*

http://upclosenature.com/gallery?g2_itemId=92333


I'd love to throw up the 30 shots that I thought were awesome but copyright issues restrict us from doing so.

Love the concentration pics!!!

SMO


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

here's a few of my serious looks/faces


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Or this one 

http://upclosenature.com/gallery?g2_itemId=120168


----------



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

These are all great! I knew I wasn't the only one whose dog did this every time he went into work mode 

A couple more I took recently-


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

My girl on a seasoned blind last year..









By mattduncan82 at 2011-07-19








By mattduncan82 at 2011-07-19








By mattduncan82 at 2011-07-19


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

1984 - she was probably a better caller than the janitor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

willson said:


>


Lots of great photos. The one above is the winner this time if I were the judge. Tough to choose though.

Here's mine...Tracker,Otter,& Maggie


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Purdy September goose season this year 9 1/2 years old










Beanie trial training 3 1/2 years old



















Porsche FF 6 months old


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

BIRDIE... Concentrating and up late at night...on my Laptop again... doing her Social Networking ....just so hard to keep her paws off my laptop!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some, took lots of thinking on her part....


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Seasoned hunt test St. Clair Flats HRC


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The camera never lies.......well, actually it can. He's yawning.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Ladies & Gentleman, Elvis has left the building!!










*RK*


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a pic my friend took this weekend:


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shots everyone! Kevin is that Maya or her son? Definitely intense look there.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine is famous for it!



















BHB


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Great shots everyone! Kevin is that Maya or her son? Definitely intense look there.


That is Guinness


----------

